# The Cedar Valley Div. layout



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my Cedar Valley layout. It is loosly based on the modern Norfolk Southern Cedar Valley so that makes it a proto-frelance I guess.

The size is a 12 by 16 ft. L-shaped layout with a triangle in the center

Control is the NCE Power Cab and sence all but one engine is new I currently only have one operating loco. It uses a MRC sound decoder.


Photos:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Right on!! Looks good so far. That lil bobcat has a ton of work ahead of it!


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

*More photos and information*

Ok, the locomotive I use is an Atlas Trainman 3GS21b number 300 in nofolk southern paint. I have an mrc 645E decoder in it because sence it was my first installation so no it is not prototipical.

I took some more photos today:


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

The only thing I can say is that the triangle makes it a looooong reach to the back corner, and you know that they will derail there. :laugh::laugh: apart from that, looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a trap door in the back corner to help access that area, or yes it would be a looooong reach.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

It is nice to see some more larger layouts. I think I need to update mine.


----------

